# To stay on B.B or go RAW....



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Kind of been thinking of going RAW, but I'm honestly not sure. Maybe some people's opinions can help me decide... Kandi is close to 20 weeks, and is 30 or 35 lbs roughly... She's on Blue Buffalo Large Breed ATM.... If I stay or if I go raw what are some suggestions? Should I add some vitamin supplements in? What do ya'll suggest for that also. 

thanks <3


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Look in the health section of the forum. There are a lot of good reads on how to properly feed raw


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

there are some good links to the raw in the health and nutrition section we feed crush by the prey model diet and have great results. Really wasnt as expensive as we thought it would be but it is a bit more work especially at 1st when you are figuring everything out weights and what they can and cant have ect and preparation time. It does get easier as you get past the 1st couple months where you are introducing things as you can only add new items 1 at a time to make sure they adjust to it and dont have any issues with it. 
My thoughts however is if your dog is doing well on what its on dont mess with it. Crush wouldnt eat kibble and we would let him starve for days without adding anything to it and only offering his kibble he just wouldnt eat it so we switched him. Kibble is easier to feed and less time consuming and less messy but if your dog isnt doing well on kibble or has allergies or you just dont like the results you see with the kibble then go ahead and try raw.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm just so confused on the ratios and stuff. I am not very great with math. Kandi will only eat her kibble if she has gone without for a day or so and is starving unless I mix in a raw egg or something now... I don't free feed, so she gets it put down for an hour in the morning and an hour at dinner time. She doesn't want to eat it unless she just has to... That's one reason I would like to switch.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

this is the link pitbullmama gave me when i was starting out and we follow this to a T.
How to Get Started | Prey Model Raw we found it easiest to get a kitchen scale and weigh out the meals. if you know your dogs weight it shows how to break it down . Im not great at math either lol i just cheated and used a calculator thingy off google lol . but if you post the dogs weight im sure someone can even help you break it down. 
eggs arent actually that great for the dogs there is a good reason i cant think off the top of my head if you search for it in the search bar at the top it should come up , but the egg shells are great to give . Just wash them after you use them and let them air dry then i just put them in my food processor until a powder { you can put them in a baggie and roll a rolling pin or something over them } then sprinkle over there food its great for calcium.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

She weights 32 lbs now. I heard they cause low biotine or however you spell it and their coats to lose its shine... I have been trying NOT to give her them, but sometimes I just don't want her to starve *sigh* lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

try adding a spoon of yogurt instead or cottage cheese? { we used to mix in meat from dinner for crush when we were trying to get him to eat , not great to give cooked meat either though}


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the advice <3


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I woulds also not feed large breed in the mean time until you decide. They large breed kibbles are for large dogs like Rots and mastiffs. i want to go raw but I worry since I go on vacations my friend who watches would probably not wanna deal with the raw, so I am trying grain free kibbles first.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

That's the only Blue Buffalo besides small breed (for puppies) at the store. I didn't know it wasn't alright. LOL. but okay. Thanks


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

PRSweetKandi said:


> That's the only Blue Buffalo besides small breed (for puppies) at the store. I didn't know it wasn't alright. LOL. but okay. Thanks


ask them to get BB wilderness, its grain free, or to get the regular BB life cycle


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks love. I'll request it. She's almost done with this bag.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Until you have thoroughly researched front RAW then stick to the kibble bedside of you don't know what you're doing you will do more harm than good. Btw raw eggs cause the biotin issues not the shells.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Until you have thoroughly researched front RAW then stick to the kibble bedside of you don't know what you're doing you will do more harm than good. Btw raw eggs cause the biotin issues not the shells.


I'm researching ATM, and I know I previously stated that I saw that. I don't give them to her often. I won't do it but at the most two times a week. I'm going to take the suggestion of mixing some cottage cheese or something in it instead. Thanks


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

PRSweetKandi said:


> I'm researching ATM, and I know I previously stated that I saw that. I don't give them to her often. I won't do it but at the most two times a week. I'm going to take the suggestion of mixing some cottage cheese or something in it instead. Thanks


If you are feeding kibble, I would just use yogurt/ apple cider vinegar mix.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the helpful advice. I will definately store and use it. Thanks guys!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I personally am going to be trying raw here again myself. I have done is with my two and my sister has done it with hers. I liked it. Though, it became to high in price because we did fish and thats at least 2 dollars per pound here. Though, I do believe I found a cheaper source of food. Once I get the money and make contact with some people again I might be able to do raw. I have everything down to a point. 

I recommend getting cheap plastic tupperware. First time around it wont be as cheap. Though, washing and re-using the tupperware will be cheaper then getting ziplock bags


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

LOL its good to see RAW or BARF is catching on, a year or so ago it seems I was one of few who practiced natural feeding. Feeding the proper portions cuts and all that nuttin' beats RAW/BARF or mushers gruel. 

I've been feeding raw for 17 yrs... I do use dry kibble from time to time in the heat of the summer or long road trips. 

Good luck~

ALL GREAT ADVICE HERE :goodpost:'s EVERYONE!!!


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Harley D said:


> I personally am going to be trying raw here again myself. I have done is with my two and my sister has done it with hers. I liked it. Though, it became to high in price because we did fish and thats at least 2 dollars per pound here. Though, I do believe I found a cheaper source of food. Once I get the money and make contact with some people again I might be able to do raw. I have everything down to a point.
> 
> I recommend getting cheap plastic tupperware. First time around it wont be as cheap. Though, washing and re-using the tupperware will be cheaper then getting ziplock bags


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> LOL its good to see RAW or BARF is catching on, a year or so ago it seems I was one of few who practiced natural feeding. Feeding the proper portions cuts and all that nuttin' beats RAW/BARF or mushers gruel.
> 
> I've been feeding raw for 17 yrs... I do use dry kibble from time to time in the heat of the summer or long road trips.
> 
> ...


I love the build of your dogs, also. They look super healthy.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Also another thing I have learned was your suppose to give once a week the amount of organs in place of the meat. Also another thing I read was your suppose to detoxify them from any where from 12 hours to 24. Well, my dogs have a morning and a night feeding like most. Well, in between my feedings is twelve hours :/ I would recommend that if so.
If you are going to feed twice a day, to the veggies and meat in the morning. A filler at night. Such as sweet potatoes. (still gotta do math, its not just slapping down a piece of food)


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

the organs arent as much as the meat so replacing the meat with organs once a week isnt great , organs are really rich and i find breaking down the organs you feed for the week into smaller portions over the entire week rather then all at once is better , kinda a shock on the system to get that rich of stuff all at once for them . And i guess it depends on what raw method you feed but we dont feed vegis or sweet potatoes its all meat. we do 2 meals a day { just break down what they get in a day and make 2 meals, thenight time feeding is alot smaller then the morning feeding} But we found if we dont do the night feeding crush gets the heeves in the middle of the night.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

good point...either way you still need to make sure the math is right (thank you by the way for correcting me. I am going out this weekend to get my supplies to start and be sure to do that)

you only do meat? Sorry typing fast because I am walking out the door right now. I would like to get back onto this topic here shortly. I would like to learn the different types. Though, this one I know we have done in the past and liked it.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya I follow the prey model diet , the link i posted up near the top for the OP. crush gets organs , fish , chicken , turkey, emu, kangaroo, duck, pretty much anything we can find other then pork { although in the start up it says pork for one of the weeks , we just skipped this one we dont want to feed him pork}


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

I am definately going to be reading on the PMR website. I have really been racking my brain on it. I know it's not as hard as it looks, but I know I got a lot of knowledge to gain before I try it.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Where the heck ya get kangaroo angel! Lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> Where the heck ya get kangaroo angel! Lol


right, those Canadian's got it all! lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

we have this cool raw meat shop for dogs in a town about 20-30 minutes from here they have everything you can think of pretty much . We can get wild game meat anywhere here with the hunters and such like buffalo and moose ect but this place has all the exotic meats like emu , ostrich , kangaroo , quail , ect.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

well darn. you just got it made eh? Where I live, the biggest attraction is the movie theater and the walmart. Our mall looks like an oversized donut and most the shops have shut down. our town center consists of maybe 13 stores. (petco petsmart and tractor supply) buuut other than that the nearest actual TOWN is liiiike hmmm 45 minutes to 50 minutes away! LOL


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Hmm I am not a fan of pray diet. Just because I don't believe the dog is getting what to really needs. Though, again as you said people have different views on diets.


----------



## Bully4Life (Oct 21, 2010)

PRSweetKandi said:


> I'm just so confused on the ratios and stuff. I am not very great with math. Kandi will only eat her kibble if she has gone without for a day or so and is starving unless I mix in a raw egg or something now... I don't free feed, so she gets it put down for an hour in the morning and an hour at dinner time. She doesn't want to eat it unless she just has to... That's one reason I would like to switch.


Ive been doing this for 9 1/2 years with 4 dogs . Trust me..... there is ZERO math involved at all. Heres my formula ..skinny dog=more food,,,,heavy dog=less food. There is nothing more than variety involved . Raw dog chat is a great forum you could go on.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Bully4Life said:


> Ive been doing this for 9 1/2 years with 4 dogs . Trust me..... there is ZERO math involved at all. Heres my formula ..skinny dog=more food,,,,heavy dog=less food. There is nothing more than variety involved . Raw dog chat is a great forum you could go on.


Wtf! I strongly disagree. Man I disagree on the pray diet but this....wow. There is math and it's mostly based off a simple math forumal. Other wise it's unhealthy and unsafe. When Not giving it enough you are taking the nutrients it needs. Yes there is a way to reduce dogs weight on this but simply saying oh your fat I am only going to give you this chicken leg that ways less then a half a pound. When really the dog should be eating 2 pounds of meat. When to get a dog to drop weight it's very important to have the math correct. That way your dog doesn't become sick.

Let me give a example....
Have you ever gone for a long point in time with very little food. If it were you forgetting to each lunch and breakfast. You have a snickers for dinner and then wake up the next morning? Something close to that. You feel crabby. Now picture that every day. Not getting the nutrients you need. 
I had lap band surgery and proud of it. I lied to my doctor and had him tighten up more then he would have every agreed to. I could not keep anything solid down. Heck I could hardly get a quarter of a slim fast down and keep it down. 
Day one I was cranky
Day two I was ready to hurt someone
Day three didn't want to get up
Day four I called my mother and said I needed to go into the doctors in the next for hours.

My point being, yea they, as well as we. Can go on for a long while. Though, with out nutrients that we need we fall into a hole fast. Become very sick on too of that. Same applies to dogs


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I think at first atleast follow the guidelines and proper weights and stuff , Bully has been doing this for a loong time and might have it down already but for someone starting out { myself included} best to use proper weights and weigh it all out n the portions recommended , once you get experienced like bully you might be able to free hand it and get away with that.


----------



## Bully4Life (Oct 21, 2010)

Harley D said:


> Wtf! I strongly disagree. Man I disagree on the pray diet but this....wow. There is math and it's mostly based off a simple math forumal. Other wise it's unhealthy and unsafe. When Not giving it enough you are taking the nutrients it needs. Yes there is a way to reduce dogs weight on this but simply saying oh your fat I am only going to give you this chicken leg that ways less then a half a pound. When really the dog should be eating 2 pounds of meat. When to get a dog to drop weight it's very important to have the math correct. That way your dog doesn't become sick.
> 
> Let me give a example....
> Have you ever gone for a long point in time with very little food. If it were you forgetting to each lunch and breakfast. You have a snickers for dinner and then wake up the next morning? Something close to that. You feel crabby. Now picture that every day. Not getting the nutrients you need.
> ...


You need to be educated ! I assumed this was a forum for adults. Since your comparing a human diet to a wolf/canine diet shows me you have a lot to learn, i can help you if you want. And could you please explain how lying to your doctor has anything to do with what I'm talking about ? Who ever said i starve my dogs????? Are you sure that lap band isn't cutting off circulation to your brain. Open your eyes,,,do wild animals measure their nutrient intake in the wild.... Dogs have been companion animals for and estimated 12-14 thousand years. Commercial dog food wasn't "invented" until around 1930, give or take 20 years ,,what do think dogs ate before then ????? Don't come on here and beat up logic and reasoning just because you don't agree with it. Look at the dogs in my avatar,,,do you see any form of malnutrition happening?????? the one one the left is 10 and the one on the right is 6. NOTHING wrong health wise !!!!


----------



## Bully4Life (Oct 21, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> I think at first atleast follow the guidelines and proper weights and stuff , Bully has been doing this for a loong time and might have it down already but for someone starting out { myself included} best to use proper weights and weigh it all out n the portions recommended , once you get experienced like bully you might be able to free hand it and get away with that.


Thank you


----------

